# Our Kitty Ishita (Russian Blue?)



## rockman42 (Aug 16, 2010)

This is our cat Ishita (Ishi for short), my wife got her from a lady she works with a few months ago. Several people have mentioned to us that she looks like a Russian Blue. I have owned many cats over the years, but I dont know very much about specific breeds of cats. I did notice right away some things about her that were a little different then other cats I have owned. Her coat is very soft and very plush (but not very long) and her paw pads look different then any other cat I have seen. Im just curious about her, shes a member of our family and we all love her too death! 

As a kitten:



















More Recent:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Ishi is absolutely beautiful! She could be a Russian Blue, or at least part Russian Blue. One distinctive feature of the breed is that it has pinky purple or mauve paw pads, which looks to be the case from your picture. Below is a link to an article that outlines other characteristics of a Russian Blue. You can see if the other characteristics are descriptive of Ishi.

Is My Cat A Russian Blue?


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

she's beautiful, almost as beautiful as my grey cat; Aggie (center photo in sig line)
she might have russian blue in her, can't hurt to say it, but I doubt that's what she is.


----------



## rockman42 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys! (and thanks for the link Susan) I know she isnt any kind of purebreed, of all her littermates she was the only one that was grey. Your right klarej, our cats look like they could be twins! Ishi was around 18 or 19 weeks old when the newer pictures were taken, she is 25 weeks now. Grayson is a very handsom little guy!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Oh!*

How I wuv the grey kitties!!!! :love2 :love2


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Very sweet kitty. Maybe some Russian blue genes in there somewhere. Their coat is very distinctive as each hair is barely tipped in white which gives the coat a silvery sheen, amazing when you see one, also the purebred ones have green eyes.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

my Aggie had tabby markings showing through her coat at an early age, but I can't see them anymore. She has the most gorgeous coat of any cat we've ever had. The silver highlights...


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

klarej said:


> awww she's lovely! I don't know what it is about grey cats but they're just so pretty!


_Great minds think alike...:wink

_Fran


----------

